# Whos At Home Today Coz Of Snow?



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'm totally snowed in where I am so given myself the day off!

Anyone else at home?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I had a text from my boss this morning telling me not to go in, they've decided to close the office today 

Can't be bad! 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Nothing quite like an unexpected day off!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

SNOW :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> SNOW :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


I take it you have none...


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> SNOW :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


You can come and share mine if you like  I have loads 8)


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Only got an inch or 2 out here in Carmarthenshire... but nothing 15 miles away in Gower :roll: Int weather funny like


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

we got about 5/6 inches... cars skidding all over the place down my road and sorrounding roads, hope they dont hit my car!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well I was planning a work at home day anyway today as I'm off Skiing tomorrow.

The kids schools are all closed so my planned catch up day is stuffed, maybe I'll just go outside and play snowballs with them instead


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yep working at home today and my landline has developed a fault... couple that with the permanent lack of a mobile signal and I can't be contacted 

Party at mine everyone! Oh yeah we're all snowed in :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > SNOW :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:
> ...


On my way, oh but Tom Tom doesnt know where cuckoo land is.....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> I'm totally snowed in where I am so given myself the day off!
> 
> Anyone else at home?


You blooming Wuss!

Plenty here. 20 minutes to clear and get out the drive. Slow drive to work as settling on M3 but sat at my desk!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I was working from home today anyway - must have had a premonition. We've only got a couple of inches here and all the main roads are clear. My wife's in the back garden making a huge snowman to surprise the kids when they get back from school - it's my little girl's seventh birthday today so the snow is like an extra present as far as she's concerned. :lol:

It does appear to be thawing although the weather forecast says we should be getting more this morning.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I just saw all the cars going out of control, sliding about, nearly hitting others cars, curbs, trees, walls etc and thought is it really worth it?

Walked back in the house... put the kettle on and sat back at the computer... lovely!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Got to go to work for the first time in two month


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Home. VPN down. A few calls maybe... :wink:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Home. 100 miles to work, like I was going to even try :roll: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> I just saw all the cars going out of control, sliding about, nearly hitting others cars, curbs, trees, walls etc and thought is it really worth it?
> 
> Walked back in the house... put the kettle on and sat back at the computer... lovely!


And you've got 4wd haven't you?

Think of us poor RWD peeps who still manage to skid our way to work!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw all the cars going out of control, sliding about, nearly hitting others cars, curbs, trees, walls etc and thought is it really worth it?
> ...


Some people get all the fun


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Only 5 people have made it into work today - not sure why I bothered!! Quite enjoyed my slow drive to work apart from the idiots who can't clean the snow off their cars (see Flame Room). Even went out for another 'play' to collect a colleague who was walking after dropping his car off at the garage.

All you lot staying at home - I hate you :wink: Especially if you're not able to actually do any work at home either.

I'd much rather be at home building snowmen with my kids :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> And you've got 4wd haven't you?
> 
> Think of us poor RWD peeps who still manage to skid our way to work!


Yeah the TT 4wd drive system is good for taking corners at 80mph but when it comes to snow i'd rather leave it parked where it is.

I could have taken the g/friends RAV4 but why would I wanna do that?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I used Mrs B's RAV4 to get my little girl to nursery at 8am - enjoyable drive with hardly a car on the road


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nope - struggled in despite it taking me over two hours.

Might not have bothered but I had an interview elsewhere this morning and the snow meant that I had a ready made excuse for why I was late in to my current job.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Im at home and loving it. Come to think of it im allways at home :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

No salting on the roads where my village is so all nice and slippy, esp off and mainly fourth gear doing about 30 (even up a steepish hill). No problem until I met a Nissan Skyline trying to do an impression of a spinning top round a blind corner, the abs cut in nicely and I steered around him and left him to it, the journey took twice as long but I was well impressed.

Graham


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

well i admire all of you who made it into work... in a TT!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> No salting on the roads where my village is so all nice and slippy, esp off and mainly fourth gear doing about 30 (even up a steepish hill). No problem until I met a Nissan Skyline trying to do an impression of a spinning top round a blind corner, the abs cut in nicely and I steered around him and left him to it, the journey took twice as long but I was well impressed.
> 
> Graham


Graham, think of all that salt on baby


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > No salting on the roads where my village is so all nice and slippy, esp off and mainly fourth gear doing about 30 (even up a steepish hill). No problem until I met a Nissan Skyline trying to do an impression of a spinning top round a blind corner, the abs cut in nicely and I steered around him and left him to it, the journey took twice as long but I was well impressed.
> ...


Mmmm babies and salt - couldn't eat a whole one though - does it come with chips?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

As of now 10.55am here in Clitheroe we havn't had a single flake yet.

OOPs corrects ones self as of 10.56am first watery flakes just started.
teach me to open mi mouth :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Slithered in today


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Slithered in today


What's the Scoob 4WD like in snow Tony?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw all the cars going out of control, sliding about, nearly hitting others cars, curbs, trees, walls etc and thought is it really worth it?
> ...


Yeah but how much fun is RWD in this weather? :wink:

I left work at 4:30am, no one about, just me, my boxster and LOTS of snow! :twisted:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Slithered in today
> ...


Ok at best if you stay off boost, but that is mainly because its wearing these   designed for dry/summer use










as soon as they wear out its either PS2's or GSD3's


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Southerners one flake of snow and half the country grinds to a halt :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Southerners one flake of snow and half the country grinds to a halt :wink:


I bet you were out in your T-shirt this morning :wink:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

If the hood hadn't have been wet, I'd have had the top down this morning!  :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Southerners one flake of snow and half the country grinds to a halt :wink:
> ...


I've just been for a run in shorts and vest :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Southerners one flake of snow and half the country grinds to a halt :wink:


Er...no. That's train companies.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

No snow in Edgworth.......... :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > No salting on the roads where my village is so all nice and slippy, esp off and mainly fourth gear doing about 30 (even up a steepish hill). No problem until I met a Nissan Skyline trying to do an impression of a spinning top round a blind corner, the abs cut in nicely and I steered around him and left him to it, the journey took twice as long but I was well impressed.
> ...


Yeah I know John but it's had six years of getting salt on it and it doesn't look any the worse for it does it? :wink:

Maybe all that polishing wasn't a waste of time after all :roll: 

Graham


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Yeah I know John but it's had six years of getting salt on it and it doesn't look any the worse for it does it? :wink:
> 
> Maybe all that polishing wasn't a waste of time after all :roll:
> 
> Graham


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] All that polishing 8) 8)

I'm off out soon , only a little snow here


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

No snow here, it's a balmy 32 degrees C at 8:45pm....it's really hard to cope with the heat during the day... :lol:

H


----------

